# Notebooks



## Pardon_Me (11. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne wissen, welche Notebboks zur Zeit zu empfehlen sind...
Ich hab schon einige Tests gelesen, die waren aber zum Teil leider schon älter...

Außerdem würde ich auch gerne ein paar Erfahrungswerte von Benutzern hören...

Und dann würde ich auch gerne mehr über Centrino erfahren...der ja bekanntlich die Akkuladezeit erhöht, geht dadurch aber Leistung verloren? Und wie siehts da preismäßig aus?
Was ich bisher so gelesen habe, sagt mir Centrino sehr zu...aber wie gesagt, wie siehts da mit der Leistung aus?

Ich bin jetzt bewusst nicht ins Detail mit den Anforderungen gegangen, weil ich einfach gerne wüsste welche Notebooks im Moment zu empfehlen sind...

Würde mich über ein paar hilfreiche Posts freuen!


----------



## sisela (11. Mai 2004)

Ich kann dir definitiv von Gericom abraten (nur schlechte Erfahrungen). In meinem Freundeskreis laufen sehr gut Asus, Acer, Samsung und IBM.

Centrino ist eine wunderbare Sache! Lange Laufzeiten (für mich sehr wichtig), integriertes WLAN und natürlich Leistung nur dann, wenn sie gebraucht wird.

Wenn du natürlich auf deinem Notebook nur die neuesten 3D Spiele, zocken willst, dann vielleicht eher nicht.

Aber ansonsten wird ich mir auf jeden Fall ein Centrino holen.
Aber das kommt natürlich auf den eigenen Anspruch an und was das Nb sonst noch so kann und hat (Schnittstellen usw.)

Gruß


----------



## Pardon_Me (12. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

Acer hat mir bis jetzt auch sehr zu gesagt was ich so gelesen/gehört hab...

Und das mit Centrino klingt auch wirklich gut...

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit HP-Nbs? Die sind ja häufig in den oberen Preisregionen angeseidelt, obwohl man (also ich zumindestens) von denen eigentlich eher weniger hört, und Testberichte von HP-Nbs die ich gelesen hab, waren auch nicht gerade überwältigend...Und mit Centrino hab ich auch erst von einm HP-Nb gelesen...
Weiß da jemand mehr?


----------



## Tim C. (12. Mai 2004)

Es ist ganz entscheident, was du mit dem Laptop vorhast. Wenn du mobil sein willst und möglichst lange Akkulaufzeiten brauchst/willst, dann auf jedenfall Centrino. Wenn du das Gerät als Desktop Ersatz nutzen willst und sowieso meist mit Netzteil am Schreibtisch sitzt, dann evtl. doch zu einem Modell mit P4 greifen.

Ich persönlich tendiere momentan (da Laptop demnächst auch bei mir ansteht), so denn das Geld reicht, zu dem hier http://notebook.samsung.de/article.asp?artid=16F132D3-E2E5-4080-941A-37CB62380A6A
Gibts bei Saturn für 1299€. Hat was ich brauche und ist vorallem schlank und leicht.

Bei Acer gefallen mir die Umrandungen der Tastatur nicht ...


----------



## Norbert Eder (12. Mai 2004)

Ja, es ist in der Tat wichtig, was Du damit anfangen möchtest. Ich benötige mein Schleppi für Präsentationen, aber auch für Programmierarbeiten. Großes Display war mir wichtig, Geschwindigkeit, lange Akku-Laufzeit und natürlich war für mich der angebotene Support sehr wichtig, sollte nun doch etwas sein.

Hier fallen dann doch einige der netten Kandidaten aus dem Rennen, zum Beispiel: Gericom, Acer etc.

Nachdem mein letztes Teil ein Gericom war, welches wirklich alle 6 Monate das gleiche Problem hatte (CMOS im Eck) und ich das erste Mal ca. 5 Wochen auf das Teil gewartet hab, wars vor kurzem wieder soweit, worauf ich das Teil dann selber repariert hab (nachdem sie es nicht geschafft haben, mirin 5 () Tagen eine RMA-Nummer zukommen zu lassen) und .... und dann hab ich mir ein Dell Notebook bestellt.

In meinem Freundeskreis und vor allem meine Kollegen etc. benutzen auch alle Dell. Sind zwar nicht die billigsten, dafür hast nen super Support (auch für Privatkunden ()) und die einzelnen Hardwarekomponenten sind aufeinander abgestimmt, da rennt alles wie am Schnürchen - wie gesagt, kostet allerdings.

Willst Du nicht in diese Kategorie, dann kann ich inzwischen die neuen HP empfehlen, die scheinen auch mal recht gut zu laufen,.

Tu Dir aber selber einen Gefallen und geb lieber ein wenig mehr Geld aus (und nimm eine ordentliche Marke) und dafür bekommst du was ordentliches. Mach nicht den gleichen Fehler, wie ich es getan hab ... als kein Gericom, kein Acer, keine Aldi-Billigmarken. Nicht bei Notebooks.


----------



## Pardon_Me (12. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

dankeschön für die sehr informativen Antworten!

Ich bin jetzt etwas "verwirrt", da ich von Acer bis jetzt sehr viel (nur?) gutes gehört habe...

Preismäßig halte ich es eh auch sinnvoll, etwas mehr zu investieren, da sich das wirklich lohnt...

Also vielen Dank für die Antworten ich werd mich weiterhin umhören/schauen...


----------



## sisela (12. Mai 2004)

Auch gute Geräte müssen nicht teuer sein, siehe Samsung...


----------

